# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Si yo fuera Presidente...

## Bruno Cillóniz

Los que me conocen, saben que soy un criticón con respecto a la gran mayoría de políticos del Perú, porque verdaderamente pienso que son unos incapaces, o unos corruptos, o unos vividores; ya que no logro entender por qué no se hacen las cosas que requerimos para poder ser un país desarrollado y civilizado como la mayoría queremos. 
Pero fácil es criticar, así que al menos hay que ser honestos y decir con objetividad antes de criticar, que ser presidente de una país como el Perú debe ser "una cosa de locos"; sin embargo, ni con esa premisa cabe en mi cabeza la incapacidad de nuestros políticos y la ineficiencia del Estado para resolver los principales problemas que requiere el país; no para seguir avanzando, sino para avanzar más rápido en todo sentido. 
Por eso, he decidido animarme a gobernar de manera virtual mi país desde mi computadora, y compartir con ustedes las cosas que yo haría en el caso de que fuera hipotéticamente elegido "Presidente del Perú" el 2016, para que me digan lo que quieran y podamos intercambiar ideas de cuáles son las prioridades inmediatas que necesita atender el país, con miras a alcanzar en el menor tiempo posible el ansiado desarrollo de nuestra nación. 
Lo primero que pensé cuando decidí escribir este artículo, es lo primero que pensé cuando salí de la universidad y me pregunté a mí mismo "¿Estaré preparado?"... En aquella época me preguntaba si estaría preparado para ser un buen profesional, y en este caso me pregunto si estaría lo suficientemente capacitado para no ser una desgracia más que pasa por el sillón presidencial, porque como les digo, criticar es muy fácil y para mí una especialidad. Por eso, lo he venido pensando, y siendo conservador -porque ofrecer sin sentido también es muy fácil- mi campaña se centraría en 3 ejes que yo considero ayudarían mucho a acelerar y ordenar nuestro camino al desarrollo: 
- *Infraestructura:* Mi obra de bandera sería una autopista que una toda la costa peruana desde Tumbes a Tacna, y otra que una la costa del país con la sierra y selva de nuestro territorio. Si se hace con dinero del Estado, o con concesiones privadas, o con una fórmula mixta, no importa; pero no descansaría en 5 años de gobierno y haría todo lo posible por terminar al menos una de estas dos autopistas claves para el país. Esta obra sería para mí un motivo de orgullo en caso de concluirse, y un legado tangible para que todos mis compatriotas puedan beneficiarse de las obras el Estado. 
En este sentido, sólo hace falta ir hacia Chincha en el sur por ejemplo, para pasar del desarrollo al subdesarrollo en el punto exacto donde la autopista acaba y la principal carretera de nuestro país se convierte en doble sentido. Cuando uno llega a Chincha simplemente ingresa a otra dimensión, donde todo es demoras e ineficiencia de la más pura. (Ayer murieron 4 personas por un choque frontal). 
¿Tan difícil y costoso es hacer esto que propongo?, porque pareciera que de ninguna manera existe la posibilidad de hacerlo; pero eso debe y tiene que ser mentira. Con decisión, buen planeamiento, y mano dura contra los corruptos, esta preciada obra podría ser realidad si no 5, al menos en 10 años; pero finalmente tendríamos algo que nos cambiaría la vida a la gran mayoría de peruanos y nos haría más competitivos y eficientes desde todo punto de vista (ahorro de tiempo, ahorro de combustible, ahorro de muertes, ahorro en mantenimientos y prolongación de vida de los vehículos, menor contaminación, etc, etc, etc.). Serían sólo 2 carriles y una auxiliar, tanto en sentido norte como en sentido sur; y de la misma manera para el caso de la autopista que conecte a la sierra y selva, con la costa de nuestro país. 
- *Educación:* Este sería sin duda mi segundo gran objetivo de campaña, y sería más bien un legado invisible que también todos cosecharíamos, pero a mediano y largo plazo, pues el pueblo TIENE QUE ESTAR BIEN EDUCADO para poder salir adelante por sus propios medios, y así dejar de ser una carga para el Estado y para la sociedad en general. El objetivo sería obviamente llenar las cabezas de los más jóvenes con ideas productivas y sostenibles, para sacar adelante a los miles de pobres que viven hoy en el Perú sin oportunidades, por el simple hecho de no contar con Educación, y por ende, de de la herramienta más importante para salir adelante por tus propios medios.  
¿De qué manera mejoraría la Educación?... Me imagino algo como colegios y universidades con infraestructura y tecnología moderna, con un aumento de salarios para los maestros que permite captar a mejores profesores, evaluaciones constantes para docentes y alumnos que nos permitan medir los errores y avances en el proceso de aprendizaje del sector educativo del país, continuando con programas como los de "Beca 18" y "Qali Warma", pero mejorando lo que obviamente se puede mejorar, entre otras cosas; pero con la prioridad, el presupuesto y el control que requiere este importante tema del que Perú cojea hace años.   
La Educación es finalmente para mí, la mejor inversión de todas para un país que busca alcanzar el desarrollo, y es aquí dónde se vería el mayor esfuerzo y cambios por parte del Estado; pero como hay que generar dinero para poder educar, decidí primero apostar por una obra de infraestructura como mi obra de bandera, para que el país gane competitividad en el corto plazo y así obtener más recursos para el Estado. 
- *Seguridad:* Esta sería mi tercer gran promesa, porque estamos hablando de una "EMERGENCIA NACIONAL", que no se puede seguir dejando de atender porque después todo es aún más difícil y costoso para el Estado. Un aumento de sueldo a los policías que arriesgan sus vidas también sería necesario para reducir los altos niveles de corrupción en dicha institución. También habría que hacer un esfuerzo por dotar de tecnología y armamento moderno a la policía, para que puedan combatir el crimen con las herramientas necesarias.  
Por otro lado, es evidente que algo viene fallando con el sistema carcelario en el país, por lo que también habría que invertir en este punto para construir algunos centros penitenciarios más, y para mejorar los sistemas de seguridad que nos garanticen que estos criminales no sigan delinquiendo desde las prisiones de nuestro país, porque para eso deberían estar presos: para no delinquir. Y sin duda, impondría el trabajo forzoso, para que sean los mismos criminales los que construyan el nuevo futuro de nuestro país, entre otras cosas. 
En fin; obviamente no pretendo desarrollar un plan de gobierno en este tema, porque habría que considerar todos los sectores que involucran al Estado -como Salud, Agricultura, Energía, Justicia, Comercio Exterior, Defensa, etc- pero en resumen, el presupuesto de mi gobierno se centraría en estas 3 promesas de campaña doblando, triplicando o considerando el presupuesto que sea necesario para notar un verdadero cambio en estos temas luego de mis 5 años de gobierno; es decir, me contentaría con dejar un país más educado y civilizado, más seguro y con ese par de autopistas con las que sueño tener algún día por el bien de nuestro querido Perú -sin descuidar los otros sectores por supuesto-. 
¿Y ustedes? ¿Qué harían si fueran "Presidente del Perú" el 2016?...  :Confused:   
SaludosTemas similares: Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar ¿Nadine Heredia Presidente en el 2016? Discurso del Presidente Uruguayo en Río de Janeiro Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar ¡Shakira Presidente!

----------


## jose bustamante

Si yo fuera presidente?, 
Lo primero es invertir en educación y salud, esos son los dos principales ejes, y en principio sería realizar un plan a mediano y largo plazo, y crear mecanismos para que el gobierno que llegue continúe con lo avanzado. En principio es capacitar y mejorar las condiciones de los maestros, según un estudio de BID nuestros maestros son los estudiantes universitarios que ingresaron con menores notas a las universidades, y por el lado de los estudiantes crear un mecanismo de meritocracia donde los primeros puestos tengan acceso e incentivos para estar en las mejores instituciones educativas, tanto como en colegios universidades, nacionales e internacionales, Becas. Hay profesionales que pueden tener mejores ideas, pero digo que el presupuesto del estado debería dar prioridad a esto. 
Realizar grandes obras, viajo todas las semanas al norte, a Huarmey, y veo la demanda tanto en fiori, plaza norte y la cantidad de empresas, no sé porque no hay trenes, que unan desde tumbes hasta Lima y desde Lima hasta Tacna, las principales ciudades están en la costa, es una inversión rentable, y cualquier empresa nacional (consorcio) o internacional puede estar ansioso por tal inversión. Crear los mejores y grandes aeropuertos y puertos en América Latina. Construir un sistema de metro moderno en Lima, como los que hay en Washington DC, construir represas de agua como los que hay en China. Todo esto tiene varios objetivos el principal dotar de recursos para mayor inversiones en el Perú, atraer inversión productiva, y un segundo objetivo es generar empleo, y crear un ciclo productivo virtuosos que genere que otros sectores a parte de construcción sigan creciendo como manufactura, comercio, agricultura, turismo, etc.  Alberto Verme: "los peruanos no debemos tener miedo al éxito? | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina  
Con una visión de negocios priorizar y dinamizar, sectores estratégicos como son los de agroindustria, turismo a través de experiencias internacionales, mejores tecnologías, y con planes para crear cadenas productivas que estén conectadas con un sector manufactura que este altamente tecnificado y repotenciar la pesca y la minería conectada con la manufactura. No hay alguna experiencia internacional en la que un país se haya desarrollado sin antes desarrollar su sector manufactura. A demás manufactura es la fuente principal de empleo. Hay expertos en estas áreas que deben tener ideas más detalladas y elaboradas, pero esto son a grandes rasgos lo que se debería hacer. 
Considero que seguridad, formalización también son importantes.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado José, gracias por comentar este tema, y sólo aclararte que solo hablo de dichos 3 ejes centrales, porque pareciera que no se puede avanzar de manera sólida en todos los sectores, sabe Dios si es por falta de dinero, por corrupción, por mera ineficiencia, etc; por lo que no quería hacer todo un plan de gobierno, que finalmente termine siendo un papelito inútil. 
Como comento, a mí me bastaría con que algunos de los cacasenos que nos gobiernan pudieran hacer por ejemplo ambas autopistas que menciono en 5 años, que mejore la la calidad de la Educación considerablemente, y que nos permita vivir de manera más segura y sin tanto delincuente miserable que hace de las suyas con los que sí se ganan la vida trabajando honradamente. 
Obviamente que la salud del país está de cabeza, así como mucho de los sectores de nuestra economía, que más bien avanzan por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo, por lo bendito de nuestro territorio, y por el empuje del sector privado que tiene que luchar contra viento y marea para permitirnos crecer como lo hemos venido haciendo en estos últimos 20 años. También es obvio que una red de trenes y ferrocarriles sería otra estupenda obra, pero cómo podríamos hacer todo a la vez, si no podemos aunque sea una de ellas en 20 ó 30 años. 
En fin, hay muchísimas cosas que hacer en el Perú -aparte de las cosas que yo menciono- así que creo que lo más sensato es creer en aquellas propuestas que se ajusten a nuestra realidad política-social-económica, en vez de caer en los grandes cuentazos de estos Garcías, Toledos, Humalas, etc. ¡Estas basuras están hechas para mentir, llegar al poder, y hacer lo que les da la gana con la plata de todos los peruanos!, en vez de hacer lo que todos necesitamos para poder vivir mejor. 
Saludos y gracias de nuevo por tus comentarios a este tema.

----------


## jose bustamante

Buenos días participantes de Agroforum.pe, 
Estimado Bruno, totalmente comparto contigo todos tus puntos de vista, efectivamente falta mucho por hacer en nuestro Perú, pero si al menos una de estas propuestas se materialicen sería un gran avance para nuestro Perú.  
En principio y ahí se hace mas que necesario que el nivel de educación. Con un mayor nivel de educación 1. tendriamos mejores y más preparados candidatos y 2. los electores tendrían mayores herramientas y mejores criterios para elegir a nuestros gobernantes. 
Hay mucho por hacer para que el Perú tenga un desarrollo sostenible, y claramente veo que la agricultura y en particular la agricultura con una visión de negocio bien planificada contribuirá en gran medida a llevarnos hacía allá. 
Saludos
José Bustamante

----------

